# FAC - June 2013



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

June 

This is the FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). We use this space to come together and talk about all things in our lives, not just the fiber related stuff. If you are new to the Fiber Forum please take the time to nintroduce yourself. You can do it here or start a thread of your own. If you prefer to sit in the back of the room and just watch and read, that's fine. But we would all love it if you would take the time and tell us about yourself. You are under no obligation to post but we do like to know who we are talking to. If you ever need help with anything please do NOT hesitate to ask. There is nothing that we consider a stupid question, we all started at the beginning. There are no or very, very few absolutes in the fiber arts, so be prepared to get lots of advice, some of it may differ . Remember we LOVE photographs. You don't have to be an expert at photography, just post a photo. It really helps to motivate people and inspire them. It also helps if you have a question about something if you can post a photo of it or provide a link about what you are talking about. Lastly, enjoy the forum.

Well I've been busy, phew!
Yesterday a group from the weavers guild got together (about 10 of us) two were the instructors and the rest of us learned. We went through Deborah Chandler's book and learned to weave. We had two 4 harness looms set up. We learned about warp and measuring it. Warping the looms, tying up, and lots more. I already knew how to weave, that's the easy part, now I know how to read a chart/pattern, treadle, tie up everything that needs tying up. The looms we had were a Wolf Pup, and an 8 harness one that belonged to the guild, I think it was a Macomber. One was a direct tie up, the other had Lams, that was interesting. We did basket weave, twill, double weave, and various other patterns. Lots of fun! Sadly I didn't take any pictures. Now I wish I had my looms here to play with.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

June. :indif:


That time of year when weeds steal away nearly all time for knitting.....and you have to show up at fiber related events in cut-off shorts and a sombrero to keep from burning up in the atmosphere.

October, take me away ! :sob:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My tomatoes were shivering this morning. Though the weeds part sounds familiar. My sheep at my entire garden last week while we were going to our daughter's. Grapevines, blueberries, strawberries, broccoli - everything but the mint. I replanted but have little hope that it won't get to warm for the broccoli, lettuce, etc before sombrero time.

I'm happy to report that our son is progressing very well. He's still in counseling each week with a psychologist. He seems to be gaining some of his old personality back bit by bit. We signed up for voice lessons and a music camp as well as scout camp. An Autism center opened in the town near to us. We enrolled him there for the summer also- 1 activity a week with other asperger kids his age to help them identify their strengths and use them to offset their weaknesses. 

On the other front, I brought home 2 new lambs last week- in boxes in the back seat of our car from our trip to Pa. They are both brown so I'm excited for them to grow their fleeces a bit faster. I'm running a contest with my grandkids to choose the lambs' names. 

Looking forward to seeing what everyone else is up to.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Callie - so sorry to hear that your garden got eaten - yikes! I read your FB post to my DH, and we were both shaking our heads, feeling bad for you, but the picture in our head of your sheep happily running from one gourmet treat to another also brought a little bit of giggle out too. sorry eep:

I'm REALLY happy to hear how your son is responding! So sorry to hear about all that happened...

We are finally getting back to normal here after the weeks with my in-laws. We've been really busy trying to get the garden in, and catch up with all we didn't do in those 6 weeks. I had my spinning wheel out last weekend for the first time since Easter!

But good news on the fiber front - first, I'm going to be on a Sheep-to-Shawl team for our state fair in January!!! I am sooooooo excited about it! We met last weekend to practice and it was so much fun! 

And next month is our last weaving class (had 5 so far). I wove a scarf from my handspun/dyed yarn, and now am doing a 'color gamp' tea towel. I'll post pictures (if I can figure out this new Flickr thing! Sheesh! Away for a short time and everything changes!)

AND, I got a 'big girl' loom! It's a Gallinger 48" and I got a whole basket AND MORE of cones and cones and cones of wool and cotton and all kinds of goodies! So excited for school to let out so I can play! I haven't gotten it set up yet, so hopefully I'll be able to do that next week.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PKBoo you can take the pictures with your iPad and then just upload them right from you iPad to the post now. You can skip Flickr altogether.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:huh:

Can I skip Flickr, altogether ?

















:shrug: Whats Flickr ?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Garden and weeds. . . yeah, that about sums up what I've been up to lately. It's mostly planted, just about everything looks good and of course the weeds are the most vigorous growers of all. Been eating asparagus for nearly a month; it's starting to slow up a bit now. Strawberry plants are heavy with white berries and still blooming. I sure hope they turn red in the next week--we're supposed to go out of state over Father's Day weekend for a family reunion and I have the worst feeling my entire strawberry crop is waiting for me to leave before they get ripe. 

Hay, too is just about ready and I'm anxiously waiting confirmation from my hay guy (I have it custom done since I don't own hay equipment--yet) that he'll get to me before that out of state thing in mid-June. 

Still knitting, slowly, about an hour every few nights after dark if my hands and fingers aren't too sore from gardening for hours and hours. Working on another pair of socks, these will be a birthday present in early July for my oldest dd. She doesn't know they're for her, she just thinks I'm making myself a pair in yarn that she really likes


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Forerunner, I'm with you! I'm ready for October already! I'm not a fan of summer heat, though I do enjoy summer activities for the most part.

I'm about 3/4 of the way done with my garden. I'm mulching like crazy this year, hoping to combat the weeds a tad. Wiregrass (bermuda grass) is my main problem, and that stuff is TOUGH. I'm putting down a thin layer of cardboard (the stuff that comes on a pallet of livestock feed, between the feed and the wooden pallet). It's thinner than corrugated cardboard, but thicker than multiple sheets of newspaper, so it's tough. Then I'm laying down straw on top of that. I've got some leftover tomato plants that desperately need planted, but I need to create a space for them first. 

Not much fibery going on here lately! Nothing to report being worked on, sadly.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I woke up to 55 degrees this a.m. :grouphug:

.....and, to celebrate, I just got done shearing the Rambouillet ram and my Lincoln ewe.

Best job I've done yet.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Between a community Memorial Day service, a graduation open house, planting season, custom rug orders, a day job, and (this weekend) a missing (possibly stolen) farm dog, I haven't been here much, other than to read snatches here and there. 

Carry on. Mostly just marking my place to come back and read occasionally.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

PKBoo- what does a sheep to shawl team do? I know sheep-to-shawl for one person...but a team? sounds interesting. How about a sheep to vest or sheep to sweater team?

We had a bit of a giggle- several days AFTER we found the garden sheep eaten--thinking of those city born and raised detention center boys trying to get the sheep OUT of the garden and not get smashed by the rams. The last time they were out, as we were crossing the barnyard to get to the bottle lambs, one asked if that was REAL dookie ( manure) on the ground. I told him it was fake and that I bought it just so they'd get the idea of what it was like to walk through dookie. And then he turned to his neighbor and said, "I didn't even know you could buy that stuff at the store." DH and I had a BIG laugh at that one.

I'm nit-picking VM out of fleeces today. It's a good day for it at 67 degrees. I use the trampoline to sort and dry my fleeces.

Sorry your dog was stolen, Weever.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Weever, Bless your heart. Hopefully your dog comes home soon.

Well things are moving along, although not as fast as we would like.
The foundation is good now, the new windows are in, and the new insulation in the attic was blown in yesterday. 
Our contractor will be getting the foundation for the addition started in about three weeks, and hopefully, hopefully very shortly thereafter, the framing will commence. We decided to pay a bit more and go with a partial basement on the foundation. The finished size on the basement part will be 16x35, that way we won't have to try to carry my Dad to the storm cellar in the event we actually need to go down there.
I did tell ya'll that we have decided that my dad will be moving in with us, right? Well if not, you know now!
On the fiber front, just playing a bit with Miss Seraphine, my new wheel, and working on some more socks. I'm on number two of the Scyllia ones from Ravelry.
Here's a few pics, first my socks, then one of what's going on my wheel, and of course a gratuitous Grandson pic! He was eating his very first popsicle! He just turned one a week ago, I can't believe it's been a whole year already.
Ok wow. I'm sorry those came out so big! Holy moly!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice socks! And a very cute grandson! I hope the house addition goes well (and quick).

We were giving our sheep shots last night. I also had 2 hooves to check/trim. I didn't tie the first ewe up very well and she almost got away. DH grabbed her around the middle to stop her. She took exception to his bear hugging her and reared up smacking him in the nose. He moaned once and fell on the floor. His glasses landed beside him all twisted and mangled near the puddle of blood. Oh my did he bleed! His nose is broken. That's a first for us. Poor guy. After just under 3 hours at the hospital, they told us they don't do anything for a broken nose. If it heals crookedly, he can have it fixed but it's considered elective surgery. So far, it isn't crooked. 

I've been picking VM out of fleeces all morning. Before I send some of them to the mill, I'm giving them one long soak. Hopefully, that will save me a bit of the cost of processing the dirt.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Debi I love those socks. Is the pattern toe up or are you just doing them tat way? Are you liking the pattern?

Wheel is gorgeous, what is that you are spinning? Grandson is adorable. I can't believe it's been a year either seems like only a few months. I hope things go well for you and your father.

Callie poor DH


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

We had a garage sale over the weekend, and my son's birthday party on Sunday evening. It was an incredibly busy weekend. Now I'm just trying to get everybody back in the summer weekday groove (including me). I have WAY too much to get done around here still!

Yesterday we had a blast tye-dyeing shirts for the kiddos. My hands are now Smurf blue as the gloves apparently weren't very effective.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Love the pics!
Colton is for sure the love of my life. He calls me LaLa and cries and cries when mommy and daddy take him home! Isn't it awesome to be so adored by grandbabbies?:nanner:
The pattern is written toe-up, and is especially effective with hand painted or variegated yarns. It's a really well written one in my opinion, although just a bit fiddely on the transition. Just go slow and read well.
That's a Shetland fleece I'm playing with. First time carding, so far I'm happy with what I'm producing. I have no idea if I'm carding it correctly, but it's spinning up well, so I guess I'm OK there. Lol!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Your grandbabies are precious, WIHH!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Callieslamb, your poor dh! How awful... 

I have good news!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:clap: Weever that's wonderful!!!!!:clap:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hercsmama, sounds like things are moving right along at your place!

Weever, I'm so happy your dog is home! 

Callie, I hope your DH is okay. Many years ago, when I was a young whipper-snapper, I decided it would be a good idea to jump over the partial wall of the not-yet-completed sheep/goat barn, and run through it in the dark to watch my dad feed the pigs. I tripped over a wire hay rack that was on the ground, fell flat on my face, and hit my nose on the one and only board on the ground in the barn. You could follow the blood trail back to the house. Luckily, my nose didn't end up crooked. I hope your hubby's doesn't either! 

So Thursday, I finished the last of the Six Flags dresses. I did 19 in all. This weekend has been mostly spent decompressing from the crazy week, and the last couple days have been spent doing restful work in the sewing world. I did some spinning Saturday, worked on DH's sweater (the sleeves are on now and I'm decreasing for the neck!) and tried not to think too hard about how much lighter socks are to knit. Sunday, we had a small Viking demo camp for the local Danish Day, and I nearly finished DH's second nÃ¥lbound sock and got a good sunburn on the back of my neck.

Today I'm working on a rough linen sÃ¤rk, or underdress, for a Swedish folk costume. Hemming is all that is left! Then I started my own bandweaving project, making a tie for my new Swedish apron.  I need to find a more sturdy object to backstrap with, lol.

In other news, today I checked the mailbox and found a lovely little package with my own bar of Lathermaker's Shampoo! I am sooooooo excited to try it! :nanner: :sing: It smells so nice!  

I will post pics of all these things later. I can't post all of the different Victorian dresses, so I'll limit myself to the best ones.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Have a pair of socks going ..... surprising the wonderful lady who is babysitting my angora bunny while I am on my Roadtrip adventure ! Leaving in a day or two ... hope this motorhome doesnt have any troubles ! 

In sept, Im going to take a workshop class at the Oregon Flock & Fiber Festival on how to harvest angora fiber !!!! Im SO stoked, you bring your bunny to class , and learn hands on !!!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

we have a new baby


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Is there anyone here considering making the trip to Cyndi's Homestead Weekend ?

If you are undecided, maybe I can tip the scale for you, one way or the other......

I am planning to attend......and I will be offering free introductory lessons to my wildly unpredictable, wholly catastrophic and uproariously hilarious spinning style and techniques..... :shrug:

If there is enough interest generated, I may extend the lessons beyond just Saturday, and demonstrate Friday, Saturday *and* Sunday, a.m.

ETA..... Pyro.....are you going to be selling fleeces off that little guy ?


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

WIHH, that is the most beautiful shawl EVER! Maybe I could do that but it would take me 3 or 4 years, then too many mistakes to look like that. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been keeping my eyes out for angora bunnies in our area. I'd love to have sheep, but since I can't, a rabbit is a great alternative.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Not much going on here. Getting ready to go back to work before school ends. FR I would love to go but you would need to fly me over.:buds:


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Been spinning, combing and carding just a little bit. Tying to get back into the hobby. I find it is really stress relieving, and fun. I plan on doing lots of little sample yarns and then tackling a bigger project. I don't know when I'll ever make something with the yarn I spin- right now I just like spinning. It's so satisfying!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Today was my 15yo dd's last day of school for the summer. She got home from school, said to me "I don't have any homework to do! Guess what I'm going to do now?"

I figured she was planning to watch a video or something like that. Nope. She grabbed her knitting needles and a project she hasn't touched since spring break! :bandwagon:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I just finished a last minute unexpected project. My stepmother has had problems with a broken ankle that wouldn't heal, and after the last chance surgery her foot pretty much died and they had to amputate the bottom of her leg. I remembered seeing a pattern on Ravelry for stump covers and I wanted to knit one for her. I made a matching sock for the other foot and just got it finished today. I followed the pattern, I'm hoping that it works out for her. I'm hoping she will finally get some healing and relief from pain now.

And that calf is a DOLL!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Lythrum, I think your sock & 'stump cover' is awesome. Your stepmother is one lucky lady to have you in her life.

What a cool idea. Seems like that would make a great thing to make for veterans, etc.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I was thinking of veterans when I made it too Kris. I figured I'd have her test it out for me and see how it worked, and then see if there are any charities. I don't know if Wounded Warrior would or not.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's not Rosemary is it WIHH? No couldn't be she has something like 30 wheels and I think you have met her or she is part of your guild.

Hey I keep meaning to ask you if you know or have met Sherri Gormley (sp), or Leslie Bouchonville?

Lythrum I like that stump idea, I never would have thought of that. What sort of closure do that have on the end of that? I would think you would have to be extra careful, scar tissue can be super sensitive. I also like the idea of knitting them for soldiers at the VA


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

This pattern had drawing the end, which didn't feel too bad. I'm not sure if they have to put any cushioning inside or no? I was going to try grafting it, but I think my grafting was too tight because it left a seam I could feel. If I do another one I will try to do it looser. I can't really ask her because she isn't to that point yet, they haven't fitted her a leg.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I wanted to let you guys know that Mrs. Homesteader is giving away a skein of my handspun yarn on her blog.
She raises lovely sheep and I feel so special that she shares their wool w/ me. :angel:
This is some fine neck wool 3 ply Shetland that is next to skin soft.
It would be really cool if someone from HT won it.


http://amazinggrazefarm.com/a-yarn-ewe-wool-enjoy/


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Friday evening last, we realized we hadn't returned the RSVP for our neighbor's daughter's wedding. Around here, it's a big deal, and the invite list can get long, with families being on the farms for over a hundred years. The parents know everybody all over the place since childhood.

One reason I had put off filling it out and mailing it was because they asked us for a song to be named for the DJ to play. Now, he and I do not like each others' choices in music. He likes Ke$ha and Katy Perry, and pops songs, and girls singing about lost love, betrayed love, imagined love, he's no good, he done me wrong, and so forth. I usually listen to psy-chill-goa ambient world beat on the Digitally Imported internet radio network, but Crystal Method and Paul Oakenfold are favs. My daughter and I like the same electronica stuff.

None of this music is good for a wedding reception. And so it was an impasse. Day before yesterday, I downloaded about 20 new free Kindle books to my Kindle Fire. Among them was a "Fear and Loathing on the Campaign Trail '12" by some younger journalist guy using the gonzo journalism method of writing. Just like Hunter S. Thompson's "Fear and Loathing" books, circa 1972, that I had read in my mid teens, subject matter a bit beyond my years. He created Gonzo journalism. :teehee:

One thing led to another, and I looked up Thompson's biography on Wikipedia yesterday. Somehow that led me to remembering old songs from the late 60's, and to the old hippie song from 1969, "Spirit In The Sky". I played it on YouTube with my stereo speakers up loud.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTu3M6wsaiU[/ame]

Remember that one? :teehee: By Norman Greenbaum, a one hit wonder. I was 9 years old then. But I heard the song plenty since then.

I knew the man in the early 1990's, through his wife, who showed angora rabbits along with me and some other ladies in NorCal. There was a falling out in a club, so a good bunch of us broke off to form our own club, and we would meet at their house. Norman was always around, he lived off the song royalties and still is doing so today, so he was always kinda underfoot. :shrug:

So for better or worse today, having been left to my own devices, I wrote "Spirit In The Sky" on the DJ request line. :dj: It is danceable, and it's happy. But I feel so OLD with it. :heh: I don't know if any of the people around here even know that song. It's still played a LOT on radio stations catering to older listeners and styles, but not around here locally. The happy couple are in their mid-twenties, and too young to prolly heard it!

I just couldn't think of anything else. (sigh).


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, the guitar on that one is so grinding and heavy bass too.
You are such a show-off bragging to know Norman and his wife personally. 

It is a bit Christian themed for psychedelia, in my opinion.
I hope the DJ stirs it up really good for the wedding though! :rock:

I have always been fond of the B-side to that song.
[YOUTUBE]qwR0pwHafE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, it does have Christian overtones to it. Norman is Jewish but he felt that wasn't appropriate for this song, so he made it Christian, but it is only lightly referenced. He didn't want the song to be heavily religious or to be taken wrong by anyone.

On his website the photos of him now show him with a different woman, a brunette, so they must have gotten divorced since I last saw them. My friend, his then wife, was a blonde. But Norman's hair has gotten longer over the years...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Love that song GAM! 
All the pics and stuff are great. Sorry about the garden eaten by the sheep... I have had that happen with my goats. 
We havbe a serious lack of garden here. There has been lots to keep DH busy since he got home from working on that house up in Dallas. 
I'm still trying to figure out how to work full time and do all the other stuff. 

Just gonna be trying to make it through June. Have 2 kids going to camp (they raised the money to go!) And then at the first week of July DS#3 goes to El Salvador for a mission trip. 

I have a long list of 'want to makes' but not sure how much I will get done.
But, DH put an a/c unit in the sewing cabin, so that will help out! Hard to sew out there when it is hot.
We have been lucky though, haven't been over the low 90's yet. That is awesome! The weather has been great.

May got away way too fast!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Yesterday, we just had our homeschooling groups last meet for the year- the project fair and talent showcase. My kids brought display boards with their art and weaving, my two older kids played piano, and my two daughters hula hooped together. Now I should have found some music to go with her hoop routine but we so rushed and I didn't think of it. I had no idea she knew so many tricks...it was actually amazing.

I organized the event, it went smoothly. I'm so thankful- now I can relax and wash me some wool, play with my wheels and plan a few projects. I'm going to take off as much time as I can this summer to just relax and do some regular family stuff, in between running around for camps and tutoring. Thank God for summers.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I just finished Yarn Harlot's latest book, All Wound Up. I've had it for a while now, and just never got around to reading it. She's hilarious! I'm certain we'd be great friends IRL.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH can you use the Wall-o-water things?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Made it to Michigan ! Only a small leak, but no other motor home troubles ! Been knitting socks on the drive, going to see Mt Rush more on the way back !


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH, those are expensive, I know. I improvised and created my own system that seemed to work each year. I took white tall kitchen garbage bags, cut a little 'x' in the middle of the bottom. Place the bag on the ground with the 'x' where the plant will be put into the ground. Have the bag bunched up on the ground around the little plant. Place the Tomato cage, I liked the round ones for this, onside the bag around the plant. You will then slide the sides of the bag up to the top of the cage. If it is really cold close off the top with a twist tie. You can adjust the opening depending on how warm or cold it is outside. The white bag allows the light to reach the plants and retains the warmth. When they get big enough and it is reliably warm out you just cut the bag away. I bought the cheapy tall kitchen garbage bags from Target, I think they were called Ruffies? Does that make sense?

Miz Mary so glad you made it safely


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Busy busy weekend at our house! Saturday, I worked 16 hours. Sunday, we drove 3 hours (one way) and back to go see my husband's mom and brother. Yesterday we took the kids to a small local zoo and spent all day rolling around with kids of the four legged variety at the petting zoo. I was ready to stick one of those little mini crosses in my purse and take it home with us! Then today, I slept until 10 am for the first time in who knows how long. My son starts summer school at the beginning of July, so we're trying to cram an entire summer's worth of activities into less than half a summer.

On another note, we're breaking down and bringing in the window units! It's 96 out there right now, and almost as hot in the house. I'm pretty impressed that we made it almost until the middle of June without cracking.

Fiber wise, I've been crocheting up a storm, making a few yokes for summer tops for me and my girls.

And now, gratuitous kid pictures at the zoo.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I have worked my way through my planned knitting projects for the year (and a few unexpected ones for life events that have happened) and am on the final knitting project, my Barn Raising Quilt. Some of you may remember I was working on this last year, during a marathon road trip from Alabama to Minnesota and back last summer for my sister's wedding. I was so sick of knitting those blocks that I didn't touch it until a couple of weeks ago when I finally knit another one. My goal is to have it done before this fall, which should be doable. Each block takes about 4 hours or so to do so it keeps me busy. And we have an upcoming trip driving from Alabama to Omaha and back, so unless I get tired of it and chuck it out of the window I should be able to make good progress. :grin: Hmm..I should probably get them out to count and see how many I have left to make. Anyway, here is my last color I am adding to it, Cypress.

Love the zoo pictures, glad everyone has been safe in their travels, and can't wait to hear about the seven spinning wheels.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

This week has, so far, been full of changing plans. Ugh! I am not one who rolls with the tide easily.

Was going to be leaving in the morning for a trip to AR for a family reunion. Then son who is working nearby and wanted to ride down with us found out he _can_ have the time off to go, but. . . he works nights and has to work tomorrow night before they will give him the vacation time. So plan got changed to leave Fri morning as soon as he gets off work. 

Meanwhile, tons of prep work to do at home to get ready for this trip and so my garden isn't overrun with weeds by the time I get home, since we are supposed to be gone 10 days. (Rolling family reunion trip into something else going on in another state late next week).

Then. . . my hay is absolute primo and ready to cut. And my custom baler has worked his way to me. We were going to cut early in the week and bale Thurs or maybe Friday (in which case plan would change to leave Friday as soon as hay was in barn). Then the weather forecast changed to these horrible rains and winds we are supposed to have today.

So. . . no cut hay until after this storm system is through! I all ready have over $700 worth sold (as long as it's good hay, not rained on or overmature) and I just cannot lose this hay crop. Plan changes again: cut hay Thursday, DH and son and 1 daughter leave Friday a.m. for the reunion (his side of the family, not mine), other daughter and I stay home to do hay then leave Monday (assuming we are baling/selling out of field/putting in barn Sunday) to meet up with the rest of the family for the second leg of the trip.

I'm so tired from rolling. . . add to that the farmers market I sell at opens this week (Thursday), so since I'm not going to be out of town or baling hay on Thursday, I might as well go to market and renew my association with my loyal market-season customers. 

Meanwhile, I have finished one sock of the pair I am making for eldest dd's birthday in early July. Was planning to be able to knit the second one on this road trip while other people were driving, but now I will be doing all the driving of the second vehicle since we have to split up.

Somebody remind me to breathe, lol! :stars:

Oh! And today is my and dh's 20th anniversary! Got a special meal planned for tonight. :kiss:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Kris- you make me tired. Congratulations on the anniversary!

Dh had the surgery on his nose today. He saw the ENT yesterday and they wanted to get it straightened up as soon as possible. They said 3 hours tops.....it was 6. Oh well. This is DH's first surgery since we've been married. I think I've had 10 so far- plus the six kids. He had a really hard time waking up. Tomorrow I leave him in our 12 yr old's capable hands while I drive some sheep to Il and Mo. 

I've been a spinning fool all week. I've made at least 1 3-ply bobbin full every day the last couple of weeks. I must say that I love Navajo plying. I think I'm ready for some art yarns now.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I need a knitting project!! I would like to do something that I can enter in the fair (mid August), I just have no clue what I want to knit. I do want to do some dolls for friends' children, but I need to order some flesh toned yarn so that's on the back burner for now. 

Any ideas? I have knitter's block!!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Just finished some woven fabric today- plain weave on the Mira, cotton warp, handspun art yarn, other as weft. Super easy pattern-added a wide elastic waist band that goes well. After TDF, looking forward to warping and weaving. Yes, those are cast iron pans on the high chair- I just noticed them after taking the picture.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

We found out this afternoon that DH's good friend and coworker took his own life today. We're heartbroken and very confused. There are talks it may have been because he suffered from chronic back pain. He was around 57, and had a wife, 2 kids, and a granddaughter. He loved his family very much, and everyone who knew him liked him. Nobody can believe it's real...it feels like a horrible joke. He and his wife were talking about building a house on their property...he could have retired any time...it just doesn't make sense. I know it probably never will make sense, but I just feel a horrible sadness at the thought of it all. I feel horribly sad for his wife, and I can't even begin to imagine what she is going through right now. And I feel sad for my husband, who just lost his mom in January, and now his good friend (and this is his second experience having someone close commit suicide). I just feel sad all over, like what a waste. He was so full of life it seemed, and would do anything for anyone. He will be terribly missed.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah, that is terribly sad. Said a prayer for his wife, and for your husband.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It is sad indeed  Wishing healing hearts for everyone.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> - suicide is one of those things that is so cruel. It leaves so many unanswered questions.
> 
> But who knows what demons haunt the hearts and minds of others and causes them to do unspeakable things?


WIHH, you have come up with what I've tried all night to think of to say (read MDKatie's news last night). In recent years there have been so many suicides that touched my children; all people they knew through school- a classmate who hung himself one winter morning that school was on a 2-hour delay, several classmate's fathers who couldn't take the economic turmoil and job losses, or who couldn't deal with an ongoing cancer battle and one man who was extremely involved with the community and the school who out of the blue killed himself the day before his youngest child's high school graduation open house. 

The things in their minds that drove them to suicide we can never know. Or, rather, I guess we pray that we never get to the point where we know and follow their lead.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. It has been a rough morning. I just heard from DH though. He said his friend was just diagnosed with Alzheimers. His father had Alzheimers, and he said it was the hardest thing he's ever dealt with...watching his father forget his family. I guess he decided he didn't want to go through it and didn't want to put his family through it. He left a note. I still don't really understand, but it's a little easier to handle knowing a little more about the "why".


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Katie that's horrible. I'm so sorry. I understand how the "knowing why" can make it more understandable, but it certainly doesn't ease the pain.

Well, things are getting a bit interesting here. Keith and I are researching an interesting direction to take our little farm in. I'm not totally ready to reveal it all yet, but let's just say ya'll might just see me poking about in the goat area a bit more....and I have discovered the I am utterly in love with Nubians, I think it's the ears...:happy2:.
On the fiber front, just getting a few projects together for the TDF! I've been busy carding all that fleece I recieved from Mrs. Homesteader last year, and shall commence to finishing the spinning of it when we start! I may try dying it after, or should I have done that before I carded it?
Off to go have a cup of coffee with our resident cows, I did mention we have some "Grass Guests" didn't I? They belong to one of the neighbors who's pastures are in bad shape from the recent drought. I'm finding it very relaxing to just sit and watch them cleaning up our badly over grown pastures. the calves are too funny.
Ah well, take care all!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hercsmama, good luck with your new venture. I have to say that, although Neubians are cute their voice drives me crazy. They have to be the noisiest of all goat breeds. If I got goats again, especially for milk, I'd go with Saanans, best milkers and quiet. My Swiss was very quiet unless startled, usually she just hummed 

My house is a disaster  My landlord came this morning to rip up my kitchen floor (tile) and install a new floor. He is a DIY type of guy who learns as he goes <sigh>. So his attempts to begin the new floor failed several times, so he went to get his FIL who never showed up to help. So he, they, will be back tomorrow morning early to hopefully get it done. In the mean time I have no kitchen I can use, I have a sink but little else. This too shall pass. I spent the time spinning and doing small stuff around the house. I'll be glad to have my house back but of course I'll have to clean everything from the dust and mess. I love my landlord to death, he is a super guy but he tends not to "get" things. Oh well!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

MDKatie, praying for ya'll. Such a sad thing. 
Marchy - hope your floor is fixed soon!
Hercsmama- good luck on your new venture! I love my nubians. And really only have one or two that are real noisy. The nubian/alpine crosses are my favorites.

Went to OK City Tuesday for a dear friends funeral. The mother of one of the best friends I have ever had. She was full of life, and a very special lady. Had been terminal for awhile, and on hospice for the last month. It was a huge funeral. It was a 5 hour drive there (and back). Made for a long day, but I knew I couldn't miss it. So I have been working over every day trying to make up for the time I was out. It was really hectic at work. Who knew chocolate could be stressful? 
I'm looking forward to the Tour De Fleece. Need to get my fiber together. 

I think I am finally getting the swing of working full time again. And DH has almost figured out the retired/running the farm thing. Never got the garden in, but we have a few random misc. plants left from what I put out early. One tomato plant, two pepper plants.... a handful of beet plants. I guess we will ge hitting the farmers market.

The role reversal is weird. lol! When homeschooling starts back up it will be interesting...bet Dad isn't as laid back a school teacher as I am! Poor kids. :nana:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

MDKatie, that is so sad. I'm praying for all of you.
Marchwind, I hope you get your kitchen back soon!
Mamaj, sorry to hear of your loss. As for garden, maybe later this summer you can put in a fall garden?

Today was my birthday! I relaxed, didn't really do official store work, and made a Swedish sÃ¤rk, or underdress. Tomorrow we get up early to go dance in Peterson, MN&#8212; almost a three hour drive south! I'll post pictures; I've made myself a whole new Swedish folk costume for summer! 
I've already packed up my knitting for the drive tomorrow.  Monkey socks and Philip's bunad stockings.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Svenskaflicka Happy belated Birthday! I can't believe it got past us. I'm glad you had a good day. Can't wait to see pictures of your new outfit and the dance.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello!

This is a quick drive by posting ... love to MDKatie and MamaJ in particular, and wishes for patience for Marchwind and good luck to Hercsmama! Hello to everyone else, as well!

Just wanted to tell you I'm having a great time at the Ontario Handspinning Seminar. There are pictures and more details on my blog - start here and go backwards, I think (tomorrow will have more as well) ...

Quick highlights:

- I spun on oh, six or seven different antique wheels, mostly CPWs, all awesome
- This afternoon, Gord Lendrum (yes, of Lendrum wheels, the guy who started the company and is the wheel maker) and Reed Needles (Wheelwright and antique wheel restorer) skeined my yarn. I watched. I was just ... speechless. 
- I saw the COOLEST HAMMER WHEEL! (SvenskaFlicka, you will love it)

There's more but I have to sleep ... gotta be back downstairs in 6 hours!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oooooh, I LOVE that hammer wheel!!! That is gorgeous. (Oh hubby! Lookee what you should make!!!) (lol) 

I'm jealous of your weekend. I haven't gotten any pics from my weekend up yet, but I will soon!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I spun a copse of yarn on my little skully trindle today at the small local Ren Faire.
They are inviting me to become the Resident Spinner. 

<cues wardrobe coordinator and minstrels and stuff>


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Paging SvenskaFlicka to wardrobe! SvenskaFlicka to wardrobe, please!

Minstrels, report backstage immediately.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lonna, I could just hug you to death!
:kissy:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Funny you should mention me... I just made a Swedish Folk Costume! 

http://costumegirl.wordpress.com/2013/06/16/swedish-costume-from-gastrikland/


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

SvenskaFlicka; your costume looks great!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka,

There is no coincidence in this particular event.
I am just going to have to pick a 16oo's flavor for myself.
Keeping in mind that it rained an inch this morning and then got to 80 degrees.

The first thing the ladies did when the faire closed was chuck off their hoops and bodices. Some of the clothes were made from upholstery fabric. Very heavy. 

The peasants (of whatever culture) tend to wear lighter weight stuff. That is more realistic for a cowherd/ shepherdess/ pauper/ serf type person such as myself. 

For some reason my DH is resonating with the Russian guys. 
They are a lot of fun, but I still havent found my exact flavor yet. 

So many choices. LOL


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

See, I knew it would be too hot to dance in my woolen items this summer, so I made a linen and cotton dress to wear for summer dancing! I have used curtain fabric for historical costumes before :teehee: , but never upholstery fabric, pretty as it is. Too hot and heavy!

I think a nice linen dress would be perfect for you!  Russian ladies have such fun dresses too!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, my wheel is a Shetland-style castle wheel. 
I have some heritage in that direction as does my DH. 

The thing is: everyone just makes up this fake history. 
It is a running commentary and half said in jest.

My little bits of fiber knowledge I could spin out any old way I wanted to. 
The ones who 'know better' would give me my window for farce, and then come back later for a good debate.

I swear, I havent had so much fun in a very long time.
But I will need a bolt of linen or muslin or something, to build a loose fitting shirtish thing for myself.
Skirts are easy, but the top is what I dont have.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah Monday. A new week...time to start again! Mamaj, I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend's mom. ((HUGS))

DH and I are feeling a little better. Friday was hard for him, not seeing his friend at work. Yesterday we were finally feeling a little more like ourselves. It helped that we went to his family's Father's Day cook out. 

And I finally found a project. I'm making Cashmere Scarf c244. I'm making it out of a laceweight alpaca yarn my DH's aunt gave me. It's not one of those mindless projects....so it's hard for me to knit it while the TV is on because I'll lose track of what I'm doing. I hope I can actually get this thing done!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Very nice scarf Katie!:goodjob:
Sometimes a good challange is what we need to keep our minds and hands occupied and off of painful thoughts. I know for me, they are. 
Well, one year ago today my Mom finally took to her bed and stopped fighting so hard to beat her cancer. It's a really lousy day for me, but I'll deal. As a matter of fact, I'm going to spend it working in my garden, and just maybe look for one of those "Challenging" projects for myself.
For my Birthday Keith put lattice up over the front porch! So now I can sit out there out of the wind and spin away! I'm really happy with it, as it also gives us a bit more privacy from people driving by on the highway out front.:goodjob:
I've got to get into our other house/storage building, and find all my rovings and art batts. I think I'm going to play with a couple of them during the TDF as well as that Shetland fleece I've been working up.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Well, my wheel is a Shetland-style castle wheel.
> I have some heritage in that direction as does my DH.
> 
> The thing is: everyone just makes up this fake history.
> ...


A loose-fitting shirt would be easy to make and perfect for your purposes! Try looking at the Folkwear patterns. They are really fun and beautiful, and not too hard to sew together! Folkwear Patterns


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

SvenskaFlicka, I read this in the June "moosletter" for New England Cheesemaking, and thought of you!



> am looking for a recipe for Gammelost ("old cheese" in Norwegian). It, too, is Scandinavian but I have looked high and low for a proper recipe with no luck. The cheese is made by souring the milk then cooking it at about 140F. So, no rennet is used in this one and the curds are delicious but a step by step instruction would be so useful and I can find nothing on the web or in any books.
> *Jennifer Budney, Algonquin, Illinois
> *(Note: If you have a recipe for Gammelost, please send it to *[email protected]*.)


Have you ever heard of it?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I had not heard of it before, even though my mom makes cheese. I wouldn't think it would be a cheese she would make, though, as it is mold cured on top of everything else! (We're not brave enough to make moldy cheese yet.) 

I will ask her, though, if she has a recipe. She has a lot of cheese recipes in her collection.

Another Norwegian cheese recipe I've come into contact with up here in Minnesota is brunost. Basically, brunost, or gjetost is cooked slowly until it caramelizes. This actually sounds closer to what she is describing than gammelost, which is a soured cheese with a mold culture to cure it. 

There are lots of recipes for gjetost online, and many families have their secret recipes handed down over the years.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

WIHH, my DH and I are planning a trip to St. Paul on Labor Day weekend. We're going to be driving from Maryland and taking a week or so to see some sights and visit our friends. Anything spectacular we should do in Minnesota while we're there?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

There are some nice yarn shops in the St. Paul area... most of which I avoid. Too much temptation!!! 

My MIL refers to herself as "the queen of Minneapolis". She knows ALL of the fun things to do in town, and also somehow figures out how to do them for free! I'll ask her what's good in the cities. Also DH, because he's from here and knows what's up. Me? I kinda stumble around lost and dance and sew, lol.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas! We're not really "big city" kinda people, so we'll probably try to stick to natural type stuff. Mall of America sounds interesting,but really, it's just a really big mall, right? LOL. I mean, a mall is a mall, and a HUGE mall would be very overwhelming I bet.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

It is very overwhelming, and doesn't even have a yarn shop! 

The lakes are nice here. Stillwater is a beautiful town, though!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Been busy here getting the garden in and catching up with all the farm chores. DD is home this week :bouncy: so it's been great hanging out with her. 

She's home till Saturday, then Sunday we are going to get a dog!!!!! He's a 2 year old English Shepherd, raised on a farm with sheep, goats, chickens, so hopefully he'll transition very easily here! I'm hoping he'll be good with traffic control with the goats - they just do NOT herd like sheep do haha!

We lost our dog two years ago, and I really miss having a dog. DH has not completely bought into the new dog yet - he knows that the dog will be helpful on the farm, but thinks that the work will outweigh the benefit. We'll see. I'm willing to put the time in, so hopefully it'll go smoothly!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

PKBoo, what's a farm without a dog?:shrug:
I'm sure it'll all work out fine, (fingers crossed for you!)
Well. we ordered ourselves a wood stove yesterday. It should be here by Wednesday. It was pretty reasonable at 500.00 and heats up to 1800 sq.ft. Considering our little house is currently only 980 sq.ft., and even after the addition, will only be around 1500 sq.ft., it should be great!
We have at least 5 cords of dead wood around the property, so at least for this year the wood should be free.
DD is planning on coming for a visit next month! Dh's side has a massive family reunion on the 20th of July, so she is coming up for that. Apparently the Governor and his wife will be there as well as she is a cousin to dh. Should be interesting as youngest ds has decided that he needs to chat up the Governor regarding sanctioned street racing being illegal. Good grief! :nono: That boy is going to be the death of me.:heh:
They have actually rented the county fairgrounds for the reunion, who knew the Shadas were such a big family? It's all rather overwhelming for me actually. I'm not used to that many people being related and up in our business, but I'll just smile and nod, and think of my quite little house. It'll be fine......:teehee:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

hercsmama, I tend to beg out of HUGE family events like that (my family is ginormous, too, even more so after my grandpa's extensive research into our family and meeting everyone he could who was related). My sweet little autistic guy and his discomfort in large groups gives me the greatest excuse ever (really I hate big groups almost as much as he does, but no one cares what I don't like )

Take deep breaths and hide in the corner!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It will be a good weekend!! My brother FR & part of his family is in residence. My sweet, soul sister Dawndra (long time member of this forum) make a too quick visit.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hercsmama take knitting and sit in a corner and knit. If nothing else you can teach the young ones who are curious how to knit. My family is so small (direct family). Apparently there is a big family reunion every year in SC, my mom and younger sister have gone before. I don't know if I've ever gotten an invite, hmmmm. Not sure I'd go anyway.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Good idea on bringing my knitting! I'll do just that and then I can just go to my happy place and forget I'm there.:goodjob:
I guess they are expecting something like 300-500 people! I just can't even imagine...:stars:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Holy carpet, Batman!!! That is a LOT of family!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I got my wheel home safe! We turned around the mother-of-all and put Frazzle's flyer in. Now there needs to be some work on the treadle, and she'll be spinning! :banana:

And I only had to drive through two hours of pouring rain thunderstorm and a low spot in the interstate that was so flooded only one lane of the four was passable and that was 6" deep in turgid water. I prayed and prayed to not float away like some of the little cars around me were! There was a tow truck on the other side though, fishing people out, lol! I made it just fine, our Crown Vic is HEAVY! :rock:

Since there was a storm, I want to name her after one of the nine wave maidens of Norse mythology. Their names are GjÃ¡lp, Greip, Eistla, Angeyja, UlfrÃºn, Eyrgjafa, ImÃ°r, Atla, and JÃ¡rnsaxa. ... I like Eistla and Atla best, but what do you think?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oooh wave maiden names! Cool!

Ulfrun strikes me as an awesome name, but I don't really know why. 

Glad the flyer fit - what's the treadle in need of?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I am at Fibre Week in Olds - there's been serious flooding in Southern Alberta and in the mountains, and my partner Flannelberry can't get through from BC, where she lives, so I'm on my own! Fortunately I have local knitter friends who will help give me a break and bring me tea and stuff so I'm doing fine. 

Here's a picture of our booth:









Our big surprise this year was the Batt Bar - you can pick from the fibres we have and I'll blend you a custom blended batt while you wait. I think I read about that idea here, someone had seen that at one of the US fibre festivals, and I thought that was a really cool idea that I'd never seen. It was a big hit! We are also clearing out a bunch of the yarns we carry that just don't seem to sell well in our particular venue, and we had great results today moving stuff through ... I'm thrilled with how things are going. 

And after the day was over, I got to go to a potluck dinner with some of the local knitters / spinners I know, and there was roast beef (from my own cows, actually, as my friend who cooked the meat buys her beef from me, and since I'm very particular about the meat I eat, that was WONDERFUL!), and an awesome quiche and chocolate pudding and it was wonderful. I didn't have to cook! My partner from BC usually does the cooking and since I'm on my own, I'm on my own in the kitchen too! 

Gotta make some lunch for tomorrow, but they also have a little cart that comes by with tea and sandwiches and stuff twice during the day, which is wonderful.

So far, so good ... more updates later! Wish you could all be here, it's a great time!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, the treadle is only attached to one leg of the spinning wheel. Somehow one of the pins is lost. Second, the treadle is not attached to the rod. Bit of leather will fix that. Lastly, there is only a string holding the rod to the metal bit on the wheel axel. Not sure how we'll fix that exactly, but I'm sure we'll get it going!

Course, I could spin now like prior to the invention of the treadle in the early 1700's... lol


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You may be able to make a new footman (the thing from treadle to the hook thingie on the axle) out of a bent coat hanger. Needs to connect at the bottom to the treadle (loop, tied onto treadle) and to the hook on the axle (another loop).

Another easy footman repair is to take a wooden yardstick, cut it to length, and drill a hole for the axle crank and one at the bottom to lace the treadle onto. Send pictures if this makes no sense.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

We have a footman, but it's just not properly attached at either end. 

Did I mention she's made of really nice maple?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That _was_ a terrible storm! I can't believe I drove through it! :shocked:

DH says he is sure he'll be able to figure things out for the footman, and I'm sure he will as well.  He is very good with woodworking.  And he has a lathe, so I'm sure he could make more bobbins pretty easily.

Did I tell you all this wheel had a bad time of it with someone trying to restore it who had no idea what they were doing? There's rubbery plastic glue in all sorts of places holding in pieces that shouldn't be glued in, and all over the leathers, and someone cut off the wood tensioning screw and put a metal thing in instead! :run:

She's still pretty, though. All she needs to work is the footman fixed.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I think I like Eistla best too. Glad you made it home safely


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I saw some photos of the storm damage, look like it was a good one.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I decided on Eistla for a name. 

There are seriously branches EVERYWHERE. Even whole downed trees!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Speaking of custom, blended batts................ 


Some months ago, Frazzle sent me the key parts to an Indian Head wheel.
The packing material was, of all things, natural white wool and a generous portion of the same color in _mohair_ locks. 

I had forgotten just what bag of "fleece" had come from where, and just happened to grab that bag, among a few others, when I headed to Cyndi's weekend. (I'm using her computer)
Well, to maintain the length of a long story, I noticed, but didn't register, the locks in the bottom of the clear bag of fleece, and I've been carding off the top of the bag, until about noon today....
It was just as I finally reached a little deeper to see what those crinkly locks were all about that I realized what they were, and remembered from whence they had come.
They are my first experience carding mohair. Where is the emoticon of the little figure dying a slow death in fibrous ecstasy, again ? 

Thanks again, Frazzle. :grouphug:
I knew that stuff was special when I unpacked the Indian Head, but, well..... oh my.





:run:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I love the name Eistla, as well, and need help pronouncing it. For kicks, I'm going to guess that it's ICE-tla. 

Enjoy reading all about your ventures and adventures. Sorry about the weather out west--if it isn't one thing, it's six others...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Eistla is pronounced ayst-lah, basically.  Looks harder than it is. 

WIHH, I'm glad nothing was damaged too badly at your place! My in-laws are still without power here in the cities.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

My flyer isn't right. The arms of the flyer keep catching on the driveband. What am I doing wrong? :shrug:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Solution for a girl who doesn't want to cut up an antique flyer, even if it doesn't go with this wheel, per say:

I rotated the mother-of-all just a bit on the vertical axis. It should work now! (Dh still says he wants to make a new one with several bobbins for it, though.)


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Love the name Eistla, Svenska - fits perfectly! Have fun with her - I hope you get the kinks worked out soon.

We were supposed to go pick up an English Shepherd today, but the breeder called yesterday, and had to reschedule for next weekend (first day of the TdF!)

It worked out well, because I ended up with some sort of bug, and spent the ENTIRE day in bed! :yuck: I ventured down tonight because I am so thirsty, and was able to keep some Gatorade down. 

I always worry about Lyme disease around here, but after reading the symptoms, vomiting is not one of them (hopefully). I was picking raspberries on Thursday - not sure if it's too soon, or if it's just a bug. 

DD was home last week, and we were running around, so I could have picked something up. Back to bed. This had BETTER be gone tomorrow :yuck:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon PkBoo! Summer bugs are no fun!

I spun on Eistla tonight. Spun an ounce of lace weight yarn with next to no effort. I am so pleased&#8212; my little Ashford Traveller is not the wheel for fine yarn. But this wheel is!

I now have this urge to bring Eistla with me any time I am wearing my folk costume.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm in a little bit of shock right now. I just found out an old friend of mine was killed on Saturday. He was only 25 years old and a MMA fighter (mixed martial arts). I knew him best when he was young, tweens and teens, but he was known to stop by and visit occasionally, even as he grew older. I really just can't believe he's gone. He was such a great young man.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

((((((((((((((Falls-Acres)))))))))))))). So sorry for your loss


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Falls-Acre.  That's so sad, and he was so young.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Two days ago, we got 5 inches of rain in a few hours time. You shoulda seen the runoff, as the soil is saturated beyond belief. We have had even more since then.

All the secondary roads in our county, plus Allamakee county, are closed until further notice due to mudslides and washouts. These roads, which make up the vast majority of Iowa roads, are gravel. However, the counties take very good care of them, and you can drive on them at up to 55 mph, the speed limit. I live on gravel, 2 miles from pavement. Our section is okay, so far.

In Allamakee county, just to the North, and the farthest NE Iowa you can get, the county seat, Waukon, had a flash flood downtown, that filled all the basements of the main street stores, and was so deep on the street that cars were floating.

The DNR had to evacuate all the people from the Yellow River campground, but the 80 camping vehicles were left behind. One woman tried to leave in her vehicle, a pickup, but it floated downstream, and she broke out the sunroof and jumped to safety just before her truck was swept under a bridge and gone.

We had some water in our cellar, but got it pumped out in an hour or so. Nothing to get worried about. My garden gets some erosion, tho, when the rain comes down in sheets.

More rain is forecast for us through Weds. I had to replant my pole beans, the soil had been too wet, and not enough sunshine to keep the dirt warm. Very humid here, and the last few days have been pretty warm. Nice breeze today, tho. I got a glimpse of the Super Moon last night, too, after watching Nik Wallenda walk across the canyon.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My first try at this whole Renaissance Faire thingie. 
My DH and I both dressed up for it and I spent both days demonstrating with my little wheel. 
I spun 2 whole bobbins of shetland and picked up a bunch of stuff off the ground for a future project. 
People drip ribbons and feathers, etc. 
I showed quite a few people how a spinning wheel works, and no it isnt a sewing machine. and I am not weaving with it> LOL

Then we ended up with the Plague Doctor as a house guest!!  :teehee:

My FB friends have seen a couple of these shots, but the others I am keeping a secret FROM the FB crew. 
I know who the doctor is (this person has kept their identity secret for 3 years); nanny-nanny boo-boo! :nana:
My DH is in the red tunic, playing in the Rat Puck tournament, while Columbine the Cat Fairie looks on.
He came in 5th plce an d did not win the Crimson rat. 

We had riotous grand time, huzzah!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Falls Acre, I am sorry about the death of your young friend.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't believe it is the end of June already. It's been crazy busy here but finally had time to spin for a few minutes yesterday - for the first time this month. Chicks are happily settled in their coop. Garden is finally in, for the second time, as part of it washed away in the never ending rain. Rotted old fences are gone and we should be getting new fencing started next week. We've finished tearing down a rickety dangerous old pig/goat/calf shed that was like a siren-song to the grand boys. Still have to tackle the repairs on the horse barn and then, hurray, our horses can leave the boarding facility and come home.  So much work getting this old farm back in good condition, so figured that was why I was getting so tired and just not feeling well. Finally saw my doctor last week and, yup, I have Lyme. Should have guessed with the kind of work we've been doing and this year's bumper crop of ticks. The TDF should be a great "excuse" to rest and do what I love.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> We had riotous grand time, huzzah!


That looks like so much fun! Spinning, surrounded by awesome costumes and fun games - can't beat that! Was this a once-and-done thing, or will you be going again? Looks like a blast!



gone-a-milkin said:


> Then we ended up with the Plague Doctor as a house guest!!  :teehee:


I thought you meant you all got the flu-bug till I saw the pictures!  Freaky!!! Does he walk around spraying red confetti over people so they are 'plagued' haha?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The plague doctor walks around the faire very slowly and never talks. Their gender you cannot see. When people take the Doc's picture they are given a pamphlet explaining the history of bubonic plague ( a popular theme in ren timey skits). This character is somewhat unnerving to lots of people. They do an excellent job and keep right to the historical accuracy (while being shy at the same time) LOL

_I think we might end up being on the cast of this faire. _

_I am already visualizing taking Reggie next year a__nd having him knighted by the queen._
_"Sir Reginald" has a nice ring to it, dont you think?_

_This seems perfectly plausible to me. :shrug: _


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> _I think we might end up being on the cast of this faire. _
> 
> _I am already visualizing taking Reggie next year a__nd having him knighted by the queen._
> _"Sir Reginald" has a nice ring to it, dont you think?_
> ...


YES YES YES! :rock: Sir Reginald it is! PERFECT!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Rough day yesterday, though I got a little extra crochet time in since I couldn't sleep worth a hoot. My darn dog tried to jump over me and re-broke the chip in the bridge of my nose that I broke when I was 15. I'm swollen and black-eyed. No surgery necessary, thankfully, just a pain in my hind end (I'm cringing at the idea of going to work looking like this!) and my face.

I got the garden completely in though..nothing left to plant at all!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Geoprincess, I'm sorry about the Lyme diagnosis. Nothing to mess with, so please find a good doctor and do whatever they tell you to do. 

Taylor, sorry about the busted nose. Those darn dogs--can't live with them and can't live without them.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

He's still quite gangly and clumsy, but he's weighing in at 70 lbs now..not a good combination as it seems. He's lucky I love him so darn much! My husband was ready to make him sleep outside but I insisted that it wasn't really his fault. His legs just move faster than his brain sometimes. I'm heading to the eye doctor in a bit to see if they'll let me have a trial pair of contacts with my outdated prescription and an appt. at a later date. My glasses are excruciating to wear as they sit right on the broken and incredibly swollen part.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WEEDS !!!!! After being gone 2 weeks ...they have gone CRAZY !! I live on 2 acres of manicured grounds .... I cant seem to get ahead ! Trying to get back to a daily schedule, busiest time of the year for us ( we play music at farmers markets/outdoor events ) ..... then my weed-eater broke ! Hee hee , at least the chickens are enjoying the hand pulled weeds !! 
Working on the second sock of a pair for myself .... getting fiber-ed up for TdF .... trying to get my Angora Bunny to get used to being held so I can take her to the fiber festival in Sept ..Im taking a hands on class on how to shear angoras !


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Ooh I love angoras Miz Mary!! I wanted one so bad when I was a kid, and that was before I realized they could be useful fiber growers, too.

Are there pics on here somewhere??


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

My brother-in-law announced to me the other day that he wants to raise lots of angoras and give all the fiber for me. He just thinks bunnies would be fun to have as pets! 

I have some exciting news. A friend of mine in Sweden wrote me an e-mail and said he showed my blog post about my Swedish Folk Costume to the people in the Ockelbo library. (Ockelbo was my great-grandma's hometown.) They were so impressed they want my permission to preserve that article and save it as a historical record of that town and as a resource for posterity!  

Honestly, I only made it to have cotton and linen instead of wool to wear for summer performances, and to test-run the pattern for any later iterations of the same costume. I never thought it would be this big of a deal!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is my bunny "Racetrack" 


She is 75% French and 25% silkie .... Chocolate Chestnut in color ... if only she liked being held !!! We are working on that tho ....


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Awww! She's precious, even if she's a little shy. Our pet rabbit does much better than when we first got him, so I'm sure she'll get better with handling. Now he'll nip at my chest (learned the hard way to always wear something that covers my whole chest while holding him) when he's sitting on my stomach and I'm not petting enough.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAAAAA !!!! I just realized, I called my bunny a SILKIE .... which is the breed of some of my chickens !! I meant to say SATIN !!! oops !


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

That sure looks like a car full of fun on its way to you WIHH, enjoy their visit


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wish we had a LOVE button like on Ravelry . WIHH have a fantastic time with them all. I wish I could be one of them, you all are going to have a blast. I hope your weather is fantastic and the bugs are few.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The temp and humidity have lowered considerably since yesterday. We have had so much rain everything feel waterlogged.

My only real big news is that my daughter in love took and passed her citizenship test and interview :clap: I'm sure she probably got the top score, she is so smart. She and my son studied together. I wonder how many people who are born in this country could pass this test, it is very difficult. Now she has to wait for her swearing in ceremony before she is officially a US citizen. I wish I could go and be there for that, it would be so awesome. I'm thinking as a gift I'd like to give her the money to get her passport and also a really nice and pretty passport case/cover. In my work I see some very nice leather covers. I am so happy and proud of her


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

That test IS hard! In my HS government class, our teacher gave it to us as a 'gauge what you know' test at the beginning of the year, and almost the entire class's scores were pathetic. Congrats to your DIL and your son!!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I know I have been quite of late. I finally went back to work last week. My hair is lomg enough now for me to determine that it is coming in straight! Yay! Hugs to all.


----------

